# Getting to be that time of year...



## Jace (Sep 23, 2022)

Cooler weather, other fun outdoor activities...

Have you ever _walked a corn maze (or maize) _

Where was it?  Local to you...or did you "go for it"?

How long did it take to find your way out...or are you still trying to do so?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> Cooler weather, other fun outdoor activities...
> 
> Have you ever _walked a corn maze (or maize)_
> 
> ...


oh yes many times, we have cornfields close to my house...


----------



## Chet (Sep 23, 2022)

All windows are closed. Putting some fans away. Turned the heat on a little. Used the electric blanket last night. Good sleeping weather. Apples are in season and I have to get some apple cider. Never done a corn maze.


----------



## Kika (Sep 23, 2022)

Never walked a corn maze, never saw one either, except maybe on TV.
In the low 50s and very windy here this morning.

I was just texting with my son in Pa.  He said where he lives someone is considered a wuss if the heat goes on before October 15th, yet he is wearing a sweatsuit and a hat in his house....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2022)

This is my favorite time of year. Never did a corn maze but looking forward to enjoy the outdoors again after pretty much hibernating indoors since mid June.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 23, 2022)

Here in the Province of Ontario, the south is still getting temps around 20 C, but up north near James Bay, the over nights are slipping below Zero C. Today  we switched the central air conditioning system over to the gas furnace, changed the furnace air filters and put the winter cover on the A/C which is located next to the house. Wife is outside right now, cutting back some of the hedges. In about a month we will take our little car into the G.M. dealership, to swap the summer tires over to the winter ones. All of the tires are mounted on rims, so the swap only takes about 30 minutes. At the same time we will have a 60 point safety inspection done, along with a oil and filter change. I have 4 jugs of winter grade windshield washer fluid  ( good to minus 40 C ) in the shed, along with 2 jugs of  pre mixed engine antifreeze coolant. New winter wiper blades were installed last week by me. Last week I waxed and polished the car, and vacuumed the interior.

 Wife and I went to Home Depot and bought 10 bags of ice melter mix, and a new snow shovel to replace the 15 year old one that broke last winter. This summer we had a new insulated front door installed by Mike my Wife's younger son, along with a new storm door in front of it. We have a new neighbor who has a snow plowing business, who is going to snow blow our front yard parking space and our sidewalk for us. $200 for the winter. Next door neighbor just got 2 full cords of aged fire wood delivered for their wood stove and fireplace. The city of Toronto has sent around a information e-mail about the snow plowing program for this year. They have added 35 concrete trucks with plows to the 655  trucks that they have already, those 35  are private contractor trucks. The city has 250 sidewalk plows that do the business areas and sand the sidewalks at the same time.

 The weekly recycling trucks will be picking up yard  waste in paper bags for the next 6 weeks, and taking it to a city vacant land area, where it will be composted over the winter. Next spring in May that material will be brought back to a number of city parks, where it will be dumped for home owners to pick up and use on their gardens and lawns, for free. Toronto  outlawed the burning of leaves at least 30 years ago as way to reduce air pollution. We don't have any grass to mow ( small front yard is a paved off street parking space ) and the back yard is  almost completely covered with  the garden plot. We also don't have any trees on our property so not many leaves to rake up. 

JImB.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2022)

Still hotter'n heck here, but maybe the hurricane that's coming to visit will bring some cool air.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> Still hotter'n heck here, but maybe the hurricane that's coming to visit will bring some cool air.


Please stay safe.


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Please stay safe.


Candles 
Generator 
 Six cans of tuna  
White bread 
Bottle of tequila  
Clean undies 

OK, Ian, bring it on!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> Still hotter'n heck here, but maybe the hurricane that's coming to visit will bring some cool air.





Shalimar said:


> Please stay safe.


Yes, indeed stay safe and keep us posted if you wish.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> Candles
> Generator
> Six cans of tuna
> White bread
> ...


Only you can make me laugh over something like this! You rock!


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2022)

I may be jinxing myself, but in 44 years, I've never had so much as a screen damaged in a hurricane.  A few days without electricity, but no damage.  Not even the year we had four big ones.


----------

